

Australian Asylum Seeker Policy: send refugees to Papua New Guinea. - mceoin
http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/1790576/PNG,-Australia-do-deal-on-asylum-seekers

======
cstross
It is worth noting that homosexuality is illegal in Papula New Guinea. So the
Iranian and other gay asylum seekers heading for Australia are now in a real
world of hurt ...

~~~
mceoin
Assuming that you're not trolling, HDI (Human Development Index) is a crude
but sufficiently useful tool to compare the two countries in this case.

Australia, which ranks 2nd with a very high HDI score, is sending refugees to
Papua New Guinea, which ranks 156th.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Deve...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_Human_Development_Index)

~~~
cstross
What makes you think I'm trolling?

People seeking refuge from persecution because of [TRAIT] in a country where
[TRAIT] is legally protected are being shoved out to a different country where
[TRAIT] is persecuted.

(This is entirely orthogonal to the HDI issue, and arguably more significant
because it _completely undermines_ the fundamental principles of asylum based
on respect for human rights. Put it another way: poverty and lack of
development can be ameliorated systematic persecution is another matter
entirely)

